# Big Al's new Ranger



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Here she is, had the pleasure of fishing with Al, Dixie Chicken and Stan out of Conny putting our 24 in the boat in under 3 hrs. Cranks, dipsys inlines all worked. 

Sure was nice having a 12 mile run in 3+ft waves and not having a drop of water hit us.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Beauty and function, it's got it all, Gratz!


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

thats nice!!!! i couldnt deceide if i should buy a house and maybe fish once a month or buy a new boat and fish whenever i want.. guess what the wife picked... see ya guys in a few years!!! o wait by then she will want a kid so might as well post all my gear in the marketplace now.. lol good luck with it Al


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

awesome looking ride AL!maybe you should call it 'back to the future' from the date in the picture...lol.I'm sure it is gonna serve you well,looks like it has all the goodies already too.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Whats the new rides name? Plum Crazy? Purple Nurple? Purple Haze? 

Beutiful Ride Al, Hows that HPDI run?


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Congrats Al, great looking boat!!


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow she is beautiful!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking boat Al. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## matt doyle (Jul 9, 2010)

Papascott said:


> Whats the new rides name? Plum Crazy? Purple Nurple? Purple Haze?
> 
> Beutiful Ride Al, Hows that HPDI run?


I'm votin for "Purple nurple"


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

Great looking rig Al , Look out walleye


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

yea I noticed the date was messed up, technicalities sheesh!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

It is a great boat to say the least! It was fun fishing with Al, Brian and Stan.

The only time we got wet was when we stuffing fish into the live well!
Man that was fun thanks guys.

Dixie Chicken


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks great Al. Did ya name it yet??


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Al, Very nice rig. I've used tight locks on many diferent boats, and they do just fine. Make the last thing of your breakdown routine, to make sure they are straight up. They are not HD enough to withstand a bump with a dock post.

don't ask why I have knowlegde of this fact.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

There ya go Brian... Now you can come down with Al to the yearly Ranger Meeting in November down west. He knows where I'm talking about. Remember to bring the Husky Jerks.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Congrats Al, welcome to the dark side it was only a matter of time 

Enjoy it I know you will love it. Fishing and running just got a little more fun.


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks guys, Had It out in some fairly rough water, It really seem to handle it well.

Thanks to Big B, Dixie and Stan the man we knocked out 25 eyes in less than 3 hrs, not bad for the first time out on big lake with the new boat. 

My wife said it's the last thing we buy for a LONG time! I figure if it last me 30 years i'll be good! 

Big Foot, i'll see ya at the cans in a few months, and I might let Brian join us RANGER guys, maybe

I forgot to mention we only had one problem with the boat, we arrived at conny, 2 hrs away from home. Put the boat in the water, went to start the boat, and the keys were no where to be found. My heart sank, I'm lookin around wondering how did I forget to leave the keys in this thing. All I could think of was I have these guys up here ready to go fishing and I left the keys at home. what a crappy feeling that was! Then all of a sudden I hear Larry say here Al. They thought this was funny, they took them out of the ignition at the bait store. I bout had a heart attack and they just laughed and laughed! Remember what pay back is. By the way I WILL BE LOOKING For a new Crew. Since they were all in on it I will need 2 to 3 new crew members.

All joking aside thanks for all the nice compliments on the rig guys.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice! & Congrats on the fish!

Funny prank too.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Nice Rig Al they sure are nice rides. Now you bought it from the wrong place but I forgive ya for a great deal! lol! Have fun with new boat. BD


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

bought looks very very nice. I am in the market for a glass walleye boat myself. Anyways, the real reason I replied is to let you know that I sent you an email about fishing a couple of days next month. I sent the email using the contact form on your website, which is very well done by the way.


----------



## Timex (Jun 5, 2007)

Whatttttttttttttttttttttt? Al, wow thats a awesome rig. I have fond memory's of the crestliner that we were on when the boat split. I offered you mine, but Im glad that you have this new Ranger. I look forward to catching plenty more Walleyes on this awesome Ranger. Don't worry Brian, Larry and Stan, we'll take Al Trailer next time. 

Timex


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Killer ride and way to break her in!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Like they say. There's two kinds of boat owners. Ranger owners, and future Ranger owners.

I'm very confident you will enjoy your new rig.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

BIG JOHNSON said:


> Thanks guys, Had It out in some fairly rough water, It really seem to handle it well.
> 
> Thanks to Big B, Dixie and Stan the man we knocked out 25 eyes in less than 3 hrs, not bad for the first time out on big lake with the new boat.
> 
> ...


Now that joke was just cruel! Funny as can be...but cruel nonetheless. 

Do these Rangers really handle big water that well? Absolutely gorgeous rig, but looks more like what I would call a "bass boat" with such a shallow V. I am amazed at all the smaller Lunds that seem to do very well out in the sloppy stuff, but even they seem a little deeper. How does the open bow compare with something closed? Do they automatically include the canvas to close it up? I am fairly new to boats, and have yet to have the chance to fish from one...I look forward to the experience. Congrats!


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

never fished out of a ranger,nothing against 'em,they were out of my league as far as the price tag.I was out this past saturday in my Lund 1800 fisherman and felt safe but was getting a little wet and tossed around like everyone else,even the big boats were having a time of it out there.I think the weight of the fiberglass is 1 big advantage over alum,easier to run in the waves and keep the bow from pounding.I do like the deep gunnels my boat has.my 2 cents.


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

BIG JOHNSON said:


> Thanks guys, Had It out in some fairly rough water, It really seem to handle it well.
> 
> Thanks to Big B, Dixie and Stan the man we knocked out 25 eyes in less than 3 hrs, not bad for the first time out on big lake with the new boat.
> 
> ...


I was trying to remember didn't somebody put one of these guys boat and truck up for sale some years back ?


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Hardwork said:


> I was trying to remember didn't somebody put one of these guys boat and truck up for sale some years back ?


You're right Mike it just took me a little while pay his *"HIS BIGNESS BACK"!
*
I put my buddy's house up for sale once while he was in Florida and I put another buddy's phone number on the sign! 
Oh yeah and then there's the old smoke bomb on the transom 15 miles out. Gotta love a good joke.

Dixie Chicken


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Mick fish, The 620 and 621 fisherman series really will handle the water better than the boat i have. But where I would have ran 10-15 mph in my old boat(18ft Crestliner), I can run 25 to 30 in my new rig. You just have to ride in one to find out for your self. I ran a 620 a few years back at 56.7mph in 3 foot waves and never felt a pound at all! 

The 2050 reata is far from a bass boat once you see it in person. Like most boats like this, you have to get the nose up when you turn to go back up into the waves. 

I can't tell you how much drier this boat is compared to my old one. There is no comparison. You just wouldn't believe it.

Maybe you can catch a ride in one someday to see what you think.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

very very nice


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the Ranger family! Those 620/621's are fishing machines. If the bass pros could afford them for 2 or 3 tournaments a year, that's what they should be fishing on Erie, St. Clair and Champlain. Nice rig and I like the color combo.

Buick


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

MICK FISH said:


> Do these Rangers really handle big water that well?


YES. I have the 621. They are amazing boats and extremely dry and fun as hell to drive. When people at the ramp ask me how they run in rough water, I tell them they don't like like much (because they don't) you just have to be in one to believe it. They are very nimble boats cabable of things you wouldn't believe unless you have been in one. 

Hetfielinn was out for his first ride in my Ranger in legit 4-6's out at the islands 25 mph Noreasters...he purchased a Ranger less than a year later.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Congradulations Al!!!!! sharp rig there!

frank


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice rig. I think I seen you guys Sun evening out of Conny around 5p. You guy's were packing up as we were getting ready to hit the water(black Starcraft Fishmaster). If it was you the rig looked grey from a distance. Very flashy with lot's of metalflake. Somebody asked if there was a fish board to take some pictures because it was the first limit in the new boat?


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats on the new ride...bling bling silver flake! I'm sure you will enjoy it. The only Ranger I've been on is Kgone's, and they are a really nice boat, that's for sure.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

leadcore. my wife has 5 horses I have 2 boats, two boats is enough for any man. The horses ? My thought is, if it dosent have props on the back or a propeler on the front its not a pet


----------



## Dan(oh) (Jan 12, 2009)

Guys,

I switched to a 2010 Ranger 621 this season and love the boat. This boat is a machine. It's not just the workmanship, fit and finish, or fishability. These boats handle Lake Erie very well. The new 621 is wider, new bow design, and has almost a foot and a half of more fishing room in the back than last years models. The boats inside depth is 2 foot and I have been in some rough water with it and never thought I was going to fall out. I have mine rigged with a Merc 250 pro xs, which fits this boat fine. If anyone has any questions just send me a message.

Dan Gies


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

What's the top speed of that rig with that motor, Dan? Those re-designed 621s are bad ass.


----------



## Dan(oh) (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm getting 54mph out of it. We have been playing with some props to see if we can get more for when we are on rivers. Now it has a 21 Tempest. But for L.E. thats plenty fast. I'll give up speed to get the ride I have. That new bow really cuts the waves and keeps it higher when in following seas. When it gets choppy I can still pass other boats not because of the speed but of the ride.

Dan


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Dan if you haven't tried one yet, try a 21 Rev 4. I have the same motor you do on my 08 621...the hull and motor love it. I'm sure the new hull will love it too, it has alot more stern/bow lift to it. Most everyone who runs the Rev 4 on Rangers are extremely pleased with the Rev 4. My boat was shipped with a 23 Tempest I hated it, bow and boat ran flat to the water and ran like crap with the deeper keel on the new hull it won't do it justice, when I drove the new hull I could tell it needed a 4 blade the boat I ran was the one Vic's had it also had a 21 Tempest on it and I didn't like it. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Dan(oh) (Jan 12, 2009)

Kevin, I'll see if I can get a Rev 4 and try it. I know the hull and width is different than yours so it might make a differance. What kind of speed you getting with yours? And what hole is your motor bolted in? I was hoping for a little more speed, but I'll see what happens. I might have to get a 300 Verado on the 2011 boat.

Thanks


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Ya we took a few over but remember multiple boats swamped that day and one was from taking them over transom and it was not a ranger. I will bet every buddy that fished that day took a few over.
congratulations on the new rig see will serve you well! Mike


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

great looking boat al,,,,have to catch a ride one day when the lake is flat 
luv to the family,,,,,,


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Al ............nice boat! Good to see you Sunday morning. Sweet ride! Did you pass me on your way out? I was fighting a nice one. I was fishing by myself. I heard you tearing them up out there on the radio. It sounded like Brian got them going later after you left. Did you catch any smallies after walleye fishing?

Was that Gary behind you in line? I saw the Starcraft as ran to unblock the launch ramp. If so sorry I couldn't say hi Gary I was blocking the launch being by myself. I saw your fishing report and thought they might have been you.

John


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

TIGGER said:


> Al ............nice boat! Good to see you Sunday morning. Sweet ride! Did you pass me on your way out? I was fighting a nice one. I was fishing by myself. I heard you tearing them up out there on the radio. It sounded like Brian got them going later after you left. Did you catch any smallies after walleye fishing?
> 
> Was that Gary behind you in line? I saw the Starcraft as ran to unblock the launch ramp. If so sorry I couldn't say hi Gary I was blocking the launch being by myself. I saw your fishing report and thought they might have been you.
> 
> John


Hey John. Im not sure where you guys launched out of. I launched out of Bula. But funny you said what you said. Because on Sunday when we were trolling out there Nicholas said thats John Snow beside us and I said that cant be John if that were John he would waved or when he ran back to make another pass he would run over and say HI. Nicholas said ill bet you a 10 piece nugget thats john. I guess i owe him a 10 piece nugget lol. BD


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Gary I may have seen you........ not sure. You were to the East of me maybe. It was looking into the sun. My eyes aren't what they use to be. LOL 

I have my 4 downriggers strapped on now. I launched out of the direct lake launch. 

Tell Nicholas I said hey! He is like a hawk.

I am getting the itch to fish walleyes again. I may do some tourneys next year if time permits.

Good luck in your guys championships! You guys have alot of fishing to do in the next couple of weeks.

John


----------

